# Oysterquartz



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Hello

I'm looking for some opinions.

I've found a Rolex Oysterquartz in a jewellers near me for Â£1500.00. It's in good (but not mint) condition & comes with it's box & booklet (but no papers).

The only things stopping me pulling the trigger & buying it now are- the bracelet has had links removed & they aren't with the watch (not a problem for me with my weedy wrist but might be a problem if I want to sell it - that's not likely but you never know) & also it's not mint & I tend to buy watches that are.

What do you reckon ? As there aren't that many of these about should I take the plunge or wait for another to turn up ?? I would really love one of these watches so some objective advice would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

My opinion

Buy your second favourite rolex and enjoy it while waiting until the (rumoured) new model comes out. Then trade it against the new( if it ever shows) Oysterquartz. You will likely get what you paid when trading









New ones are so much better, If your mans was a minter and the model you want only then would I consider it.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

An excellent condition OysterQuartz sold on the bay a couple of weeks ago for about Â£750........I was watching it until the end.......so that sounds a might high to me!

Best regards David


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

There are a couple on "that" site at the moment, but most are gold and sooooo pricey, this one looks almost new and I wonder just what it will go for in 9 days time? 200000015766

Best regards David


----------

